# How do u teach a child to put socks on?



## FEDup1981

Jacks 5 next month, and as usual ive always done everything for him.
He can sorta dress himself with help, but socks we are really struggling with.

Ive told him to put him fingers in and stretch them, to get his feet in. Sometimes he can do that, but then he cant pull the rest of the sock up his foot and leg.

Its so frustrating!!!! :hissy:

But he has to learn, its part of this stage in his development at school, and he also has PE where he has to take his socks n shoes off :dohh:

Help me re-train this mummy's boy! :blush:


----------



## ouchwithNo.2

hehe - boys, you see if they can get someone else to do it (mine is like it with his collar on his shirt, he is 6)
I always taught my son to roll his sock down, bunch it up with both hands, put his toes in, straighten it up if required then pull it up bit by bit, HTH slightly x


----------



## Elli21

My little girl was doing her own socks at 2.
My son on the other hand is 3.5 and still doesnt do his own socks!! :roll: so when u find out how to teach them, let me know :lol: xx


----------



## oOKayOo

I couldnt say lol! They just did it! Mind you they have put clothes on since 2 years of age so i cant remember if i taught them or they just did it!

I guess you could tell him to roll down his sock and pop his foot in first then pull the sock up from there??


----------



## FEDup1981

oOKayOo said:


> I couldnt say lol! They just did it! Mind you they have put clothes on since 2 years of age so i cant remember if i taught them or they just did it!
> 
> *I guess you could tell him to roll down his sock and pop his foot in first then pull the sock up from there??[/*QUOTE]
> 
> He cant even put his fingers in to stretch the top of the sock :dohh: Honeslty he is so lazy, a boy thing, plus we have always done everything for him.
> 
> I just cant seem to grasp how to teach him. When i put socks on i scrunch them down with my hands then put on over my foot and pull up - is that what u mean by roll? :blush:


----------



## Blah11

Amelie could do her own socks really young so I cant give you much advice, but if an 18 month old can put on their socks (and shoes) then I assume a 5 year old can too if he WANTS to. I think he's giving you the run around :dohh: Stop doing it for him and make him do it himself. Like say 'oh we're going to play outside but you need to put socks and shoes on first'.. i bet he'd do it then.


----------



## Serene123

Yeah Caitlyn just did it too. Maybe a stick chart, put your socks on, get a sticker! :yipee:


----------

